# Bulls last fri



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Me and my son had a great day! Landed 24 total for the day


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

*Another*

Bull


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

All fish were released and unharmed, of the 24 only 3 were slot, they were also released, we didn't keep a fish , just took a lot of pictures and a bunch of HIGH FIVES!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Good for you and your son. Is that you or your son in the pictures? What were you using for bait?


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Great! I wish my daughters would get into fishing. What beach is this? Thanks.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

congrats on a helluva day!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats! Great trip


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Shame on you for torturing all those poor fish!

Should have kept one to barbeque though.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

What beach did you slam them at? Seems like every beach has been playing nice latelty.:texasflag


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

We caught the fish on Sargent beach, just a short ways down, looking at the waves I beleave we were fishing in two deeper holes with a slight bar in between them, trust me the fish tortured us!


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

I wouldnt mind getting that kind of torture!:texasflag


----------

